# 4 year old boy peeing all the time



## Mytwokids (Feb 2, 2004)

My ds has started going to the bathroom very often. Sometimes every 10-20 minutes. Initially I didn't think much of it but his preschool mentioned it to me yesterday. He says it doesn't hurt when he pees and I think if it was an infection it would hurt. Just in the last 24 hours I have started to check on him when he goes to see if he is actually peeing or not. He is going. Is there something that could be causing this? if it is an infection would there be other symptoms? He has been trained for almost 2 years now and never has accidents anymore. Any suggestions or thoughts?

Micky


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

It still could be an infection, even if it doesn't hurt him. Usually, you can smell it when you go in there right afterwards.

The other concern would be diabetes. But, you should also see that he's drinking more, more irritable, wetting the bed... there are some pretty obvious signs of diabetes. It's worth learning about, but I think you would have more concerns by now if it was diabetes.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Agree with pp and I also wonder if he just is in a hurry and does not empty his bladder?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Definitely look into any possible medical cause, but I also wanted to throw out the possibility of it being from anxiety maybe. I know when I am anxious I pee a lot!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

My first thought was also diabetes. My father was diagonosed with it at 9, and that was his first symptom.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, both as a type I diabetic (diagnosis at childhood) and as someone whose daughter was just treated for a U.T.Infection without having much in the way of symptoms, I'd say hurry to the doctor and get him checked, just in case.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

The first thing that came to my mind was diabetes too. It's probably not, but it's really quick and easy to get him checked -- they'll dip the urine right there in the doctor's office and tell you right away. I had my DS checked when he was about that age and seemed to be peeing all the time (he was fine and stopped peeing so much shortly afterwards).


----------



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

You should get him checked for a UTI and diabetes. Very simple- pee in a cup- no blood draws.

That said, it is VERY common for young boys to do this. It can be anxiety or for no apparent reason. My 5 yr old son has done this twice in the past year, both times lasted about a week and then faded back to normal. I got him tested both times. No problems.

You could probably wait it out for a few days, but if you see fever, pain, extreme thirst, or if he just seems "off" in any way, get him seen pronto.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

Please don't delay in getting him checked.
Undiagnosed diabetes in a small child can get VERY serious VERY fast.
Take him in and get him checked tomorrow.

It may be absolutely nothing. But you are better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mytwokids (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I was thinking the same thing so I guess its time for a dr. visit.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Google 'pollakiuria.'. It is not a scary diagnosis at all! This is what my son had. It affected him on and off for about two years and has been gone for a long who now...see if it makes sense for your son, too.


----------

